# Roboter im und über dem Einlegebereich einer Anlage



## ETM (20 Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen

Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Denkanstöße für einen Roboter im und über dem Einlegebereich des Werkers einer Anlage

Der Einlegebereich selbst ist Vertikal mit einem Lichtvorhang und Horizontal mit einem Scanner geschützt. Über die Abstände der Schutzeinrichtungen selbst ist soviel zu sagen, dass man wohl bei der Planung der Anlage nur den Abstand zur feststehenden Vorrichtung beachtet hat und die Bewegung des Roboters darin (welche je nach Programmierer sehr unterschiedlich sein kann) vergessen hat. Hier würden mich Eure Erfahrungen interessieren, wie ihr die Risiken beurteilt und wie ihr die Abstände kalkuliert in Sinne der Norm. Eine Nachlaufmessung habe ich durchgeführt, doch ist diese nur soviel wert wie das Roboterprogramm gerade geschrieben wurde.  

Viel interessanter ist aber auch noch, dass der Roboter anschließend mit dem Teil teilweise über diesen Einlegebereich hantiert. Der Roboter hat das angesprochene Teil nur mit Vakuumgreifern fixiert und es besteht kein Fangschutz, welcher als trennende Schutzeinrichtung dienen könnte. Ein solcher fester Schutz ist auch technisch nicht möglich. Zwar ist der Aufenthalt wärend dieses Vorgangs im Einlegebereich nicht üblich, jedoch möglich. Ich frag mich echt warum immer weniger Rolltore einesetzt werden. 
Der Anlagenbauer selbst argumentierte mit langer Wirksamkeit der Sauger auch bei Verlust der Energieversorgung (dies ist schon bei NOT-Halt der Fall), doch auf Grund meiner Erfahrung mit diesen Dingern und auch unter Berücksichtigung der EN 10218-2 5.3.10 ist dies nicht zulässig. 

Vielleicht noch ein paar Details
Roboter mit sicherheitsbewerten elektronischen Endschaltern
Lichvorhang und Scanner
Endeffektor Roboter: Greifer mit Bauteil ca. 1500x1500mm / 15kg
Arbeitshöhe des Endeffektors ca. 3m


Ich selbst werde/ muss bald Betreiber der Anlage sein

Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Matze001 (20 Januar 2013)

Hallo Ralf,

das klingt ja mal richtig böse!

Erstmal eine Frage vorweg: Ist die Anlage bereits aufgebaut, vom Kunden (Dir?) abgenommen?

Wenn nein:

Wenn du Betreiber der Anlage sein wirst, dann würde ich die Unterschrift nicht geben, solange diese Mängel vorhanden sind.

Die Schutzeinrichtungen sollten so angebracht sein, dass der Werker nicht in den Verfahrbereich des Roboters kommen kann. Hierfür gilt nicht der aktuelel Fahrbereich entsprechend dem Programm, sondern der maximal Mögliche, (Viele Vergessen, dass ein Roboter auch "Kopfüber" über seinen Totpunkt der 1. Achse hinnaus kommt, wenn diese z.B, "nur" 270° kann.

Der Aufenthalt unter schwebenden Lasen, welche nur gehalten werden wenn Energie vorhanden ist sehe ich auch als sehr kritisch an.

Ich kenne die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht, aber das einfachste wäre wie oben angesprochen dafür zu sorgen, dass der Werker gar nicht erst in den Gefahren- und Arbeitsbereich des Roboter kommt. 

Gesponnenes Szenario: Werker rennt durch Lichtvorhang, Roboter bleibt stehen. In dem Moment drückt jemand den Not-Halt-Taster oder es ist ein Stromausfall, und dein Werker liegt erschlagen in der Maschine. 

Deshalb würde ich, wenn es der Ort zulässt, eine Verriegelnde Trennende Schutzeinrichtung einbauen, mit einer Anforderungstaste. Wird die Gedrückt macht der Roboter den Zyklus zuende, oder fährt in eine definierte (sichere) Position. 

Ist all das nicht Möglich, gibt es für die Begrenzung von Roboterbewegungen z.B: von der Fa. Kuka die Option Safe Operation. Dies hilft aber nicht bei der Teileproblematik.

Das waren mal ein paar Infos, teilweise etwas wirr geschrieben ... aber hoffentlich doch ein wenig informativ!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ETM (20 Januar 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Erstmal eine Frage vorweg: Ist die Anlage bereits aufgebaut, vom Kunden (Dir?) abgenommen?
> 
> Wenn nein:
> 
> Wenn du Betreiber der Anlage sein wirst, dann würde ich die Unterschrift nicht geben, solange diese Mängel vorhanden sind.



Hallo Marcel und Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich bin begeistert. 
Die Anlage ist noch nicht abgenommen - ich werde sie auch in dieser Form nicht abnehmen. Dafür sind meine Bedenken einfach zu groß



Matze001 schrieb:


> Die Schutzeinrichtungen sollten so angebracht sein, dass der Werker nicht in den Verfahrbereich des Roboters kommen kann. Hierfür gilt nicht der aktuelel Fahrbereich entsprechend dem Programm, sondern der maximal Mögliche, (Viele Vergessen, dass ein Roboter auch "Kopfüber" über seinen Totpunkt der 1. Achse hinnaus kommt, wenn diese z.B, "nur" 270° kann.



Da der Roboter ja das Bauteil aus dem Einlegebereich entnimmt, kommen nur nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtungen in Frage. Darum weine ich ja dem guten alten Rolltor hinterher. Stets fraglich ist aber immer den Fahrweg des Roboters zu bewerten, da diesem Fahrweg kein Schutz i.S.d. Anlagensicherheit entgegensteht. Wenn ich nun die Max-Range des Roboters mit seiner 7.Achse betrachte, dann wird der Werker besser in Zukunft auf Kilometer bezahlt. Spaß beiseite, ich weiß dieses Problem schon mit seiner Ernsthaftigkeit zu betrachten und genau darum frage ich wie es sonst bewertet wird. 
Das EPS (sicherheitsbewerte Endschalter) des Roboters helfen hier nicht viel - er soll ja in den Bereich. Also bleibt hier nur der Schutz über Vorhang und Scanner. 



Matze001 schrieb:


> Der Aufenthalt unter schwebenden Lasen, welche nur gehalten werden wenn Energie vorhanden ist sehe ich auch als sehr kritisch an.
> Ich kenne die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht, aber das einfachste wäre wie oben angesprochen dafür zu sorgen, dass der Werker gar nicht erst in den Gefahren- und Arbeitsbereich des Roboter kommt.



Dies ist leider nicht möglich. Meine erste Idee wäre eine Überdachung gewesen, aber man muss auch die anderen Bereiche des Roboters sehen z.b. für Instandhaltung. Ohne Zweifel werden diese Situationen auftreten, so tendiere ich eher in zusätzliche Spanneinheiten durch Kniehebelspanner da mir das kraftschlüssige System definitiv nicht ausreicht. Ich finde auch keine Hinweise des Saugerherstellers bezüglich der Sicherheit seiner Saugknöpfe



Matze001 schrieb:


> Gesponnenes Szenario: Werker rennt durch Lichtvorhang, Roboter bleibt stehen. In dem Moment drückt jemand den Not-Halt-Taster oder es ist ein Stromausfall, und dein Werker liegt erschlagen in der Maschine.
> Deshalb würde ich, wenn es der Ort zulässt, eine Verriegelnde Trennende Schutzeinrichtung einbauen, mit einer Anforderungstaste. Wird die Gedrückt macht der Roboter den Zyklus zuende, oder fährt in eine definierte (sichere) Position.



Diese Situation halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich!



Matze001 schrieb:


> Ist all das nicht Möglich, gibt es für die Begrenzung von Roboterbewegungen z.B: von der Fa. Kuka die Option Safe Operation. Dies hilft aber nicht bei der Teileproblematik.


Ich habe leider keine KUKA's hier und selbst wenn wüsste ich nicht wie diese insbesondere mein Problem der schwebenden Last lösen könnte. Die "Safe Operation" wäre natürlich hilfreich im Einlegebereich. Mir stehen allerdings hier nur sicherheitsbewerte Endschalter und evtl. Geschwindigkeit zur Verfügung (zweites noch nicht bestätigt)

Vielen Dank und schönen Sonntag


----------



## Safety (20 Januar 2013)

Hier sind entsprechende Normen einzuhalten.
Die wichtigsten DIN EN 11161, DIN EN ISO 10218-1 und besonders -2.
Da Ihr anscheinend keine Safe Roboter einsetzen wollt habe Ihr hier erhebliches Problem.
Automatikbetrieb:
Denkansätze:
Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung, diese kann ja angetrieben sein.
Automatisch verschließende trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung an der Öffnung zum Roboter.
Instandhaltung:
Instandhaltung der Werkzeugmaschine bei geschlossener Schutzklappe zum Roboter hin.
Die trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen müssen als Begrenzungseinrichtungen ausgeführt werden, da hier ein Durchschlagen und ausbrechen des Roboters nicht verhindern könnt, bzw solltet Ihr das soweit wie möglich durch Festanschläge und sicherheitsgerichtete Endanschläge die ja auch Dynamisch umgeschaltet werden können dazu muss man aber auch sicher Wissen wo der Roboter zur Zeit ist.  Die trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen müssen entsprechend der DIN EN ISO 10218 ausgelegt werden. Bei nicht trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen ist die DIN EN 13855 anzuwenden und mit der maximal Geschwindigkeit und der realen Last des Roboters gerechnet werden, dass wird hier nicht gehen. Auch das Werkstück ist dabei zubetrachten.
Also man könnte bei geöffneter Schutztür Werkzeugmaschine und geschlossener Schutzhaube zum Roboter hin beim Überfahren Begrenzungsschalter aktivieren. Alles in mindestens PLd.


----------



## Tommi (20 Januar 2013)

ETM schrieb:


> Ich selbst werde/ muss bald Betreiber der Anlage sein



Hallo Ralf,

es ist ja schon viel Sachkundiges zum Thema gesagt worden.

Deshalb von mir nur noch der Hinweis, daß Du als Betreiber 
Deine Gedanken, welche ja schon eine Gefährdungbeurteilung sind,
auch dokumentierst. 
Wenn das Restrisiko für Dich als Verantwortlichem nicht akzeptabel
ist, musst Du Deinen Vorgesetzten einschalten und darfst die Anlage
nicht betreiben.
Ich weiß, das ist leicht gesagt, aber juristisch ist es so.

Nun nochmal zur Technik: Ein Roboter mit Werkstück im Greifer, 
selbst wenn dieser formschlüssig ist, über einem Werker, 
ist eine mindestens grenzwertige Sache. 

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg mit der Anlage.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ETM (20 Januar 2013)

Hallo nochmal

Mit so viel Feedback hätte ich -schon gar nicht auf den heiligen Sonntag- gerechnet. Nochmals Danke

Zunächst zum Thema Gefährdungsbeurteilung. Klar, diese bin ich gerade am erstellen. Da liegt noch einiges mehr in "Grauzonen"

Aber um auf die hammerharten Hinweise von "Safety" zurück zu kommen.

1. "Safe Roboter"
Zur verfügung stehen aktuell nur 6 Sicherheitsbereiche des Roboters. Diese sind aber mit den Werkerbereichen, "Home-Position" und einer weiteren Position außerhalb der üblichen Gefahrenbereiche zur Fertigung schon "verschossen". Wenn ich mir aber 5.11.1 der EN 10218-2 nochmal ansehe, dann könnte ich doch _"...Kollaborierender Roboterbetrieb....gilt nur für Roboter mit Eigenschaften, die speziell für den kollaborierenden Betrieb konstruiert sind und ISO 10218-1 entsprechen"  _Vielleicht muss hier grundlegend über die Auswahl des Roboter nachgedacht werden und seines Controllers

2. "verriegelte bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen" im Automatikbetrieb 
Was verstehst du darunter? Ein Rolltor habe ich ja bereits gesagt ist nicht vorhanden und technisch nicht möglich. Dies wäre aber mein persönlicher Favorit da zudem auch Gefährdungen wie herausgeschleuderte Teile auch verhindert wären.. Leider aber technisch nicht zu realisieren.
Zu überlegen ist aber eine verschiebbare Überdachung. Dies würde aber nur vor der schwebenden Last schützen aber leider nicht die Schnittstelle von Mensch-Maschine im Einlegebereich. 

3. 


> Instandhaltung:
> Instandhaltung der Werkzeugmaschine bei geschlossener Schutzklappe zum Roboter hin.


Was für eine Schutzklappe meinst du?

4. Trennende Schutzeinrichtungen
Bis auf den Einlegebereich scheint die gesamte Zelle korrekt ausgeführt. Schutzzäune entsprechend EN ISO 11161 mit verriegelten Zutrittstüren. Endanschläge mechanisch und elektrisch passen auch.....allerdings nicht auf den Einlegebereich

Wenn ich das also so richtig interprettiere, dann war meine erste Vermutung vor Eröffnung dieses Themas hier wohl nicht ganz falsch

- Absicherung des Einlegebereich ausgelegt auf Maximale Reichweite des Roboters unter Berechnung seiner Vmax mit entsprechendem Endeffektor (inkl. Bauteil) oder verwendung eines sicheren Roboters 
- Feste Schutzeinrichtungen soweit wie möglich entsprechend der Norm errichten
- Und das Bauteil im Greifer sicher aufnehmen (Kniehebelspanner etc.) oder ist das generell "grenzwertig". Der Ansatz von "Safety" den Roboter in eine sichere Position zu bringen schätze ich als sehr schwierig, da diese ja theoretisch aus alles Positionen erreichbar sein müsste. 

Kann ich das so stehen lassen? Alles ganz schön verzwickt....aber interssant 


Gruß und schönen Sonntag an alle

Ralf


----------



## Safety (20 Januar 2013)

> Guten Morgen
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Denkanstöße für einen Roboter im und über dem Einlegebereich des Werkers einer Anlage
> 
> ...


Das ist doch alles nur mit einem Saferobot möglich.  Wie die Sicherheitsabstände zu betrachten sind kannst Du aus der BA des Roboter Herstellers erfahren darin müssen die Nachlaufweg und Stoppzeiten angegeben sein. Da wirst Du aber eine Überraschung erleben. Auch sind hier die Dynamischen Bewegungen zu betrachten, Risikobeurteilung herausgeschleuderte Teile. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe bewegt sich der Roboter mit Vakuumsaugern über dem Schutzbereich des Werkers, Scanner? Hier ist entscheidend wie weit der Roboter von der ersten BWS entfernt ist und wie schnell er steht, DIN EN ISO 13855 einhalten.
Also nach meiner Meinung nur mit einer trennenden Schutzeinrichtung zu machen.
Die von mir gedachte Schutztür mit Zuhaltung die Automatisch oder nach Anforderung öffnet wäre eine alternative, wie so ist das nicht machbar diese Schutztüren haben mittlerweile eine entsprechende Geschwindigkeit. Die zweite Schutztür war zur Trennung des Roboters gedacht, denke aber ich habe das Konzept nicht richtig verstanden. Aber da es kein Saferobot ist müssen die trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen den Arbeitsbereich des Roboters begrenzen und die mechanische festigkeit dazu haben.


> Wenn ich das also so richtig interprettiere, dann war meine erste Vermutung vor Eröffnung dieses Themas hier wohl nicht ganz falsch
> 
> - Absicherung des Einlegebereich ausgelegt auf Maximale Reichweite des Roboters unter Berechnung seiner Vmax mit entsprechendem Endeffektor (inkl. Bauteil) oder verwendung eines sicheren Roboters
> - Feste Schutzeinrichtungen soweit wie möglich entsprechend der Norm errichten
> - Und das Bauteil im Greifer sicher aufnehmen (Kniehebelspanner etc.) oder ist das generell "grenzwertig". Der Ansatz von "Safety" den Roboter in eine sichere Position zu bringen schätze ich als sehr schwierig, da diese ja theoretisch aus alles Positionen erreichbar sein müsste.


Sehe ich im großen Ganzen aus der Ferne genauso, das größte Risiko ist am Einlegeplatz zu finden hier arbeitet ein Werker ständig und genau hier will man den Stand der Technik nicht einhalten. Aber das Werkstück nicht vergessen.


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2013)

Da stellt sich die Frage, ob das Werkstück nicht vom Werker in eine Übergabeeinrichtung abgelegt/entnommen werden sollte, die das Teil dann in seine endgültige Übergabeposition zum Roboter verfährt. So könnte man die ganze Reihe der Sicherheitsgefährdungen durch den Roboter ausschließen und müßte sich "nur" noch mit der Übergabeeinheit beschäftigen.


----------



## Safety (20 Januar 2013)

Hallo Ralle,
wie Du schon schreibst sollte man mal über andere Sicherheitskonzepte nachdenken.
Das mit dem Ablegeplatz oder was auch oft gemacht wird sind Drehtische der Roboter steht auf der anderen Seite oder mit Saferobot dann ist ein sicherer Halt möglich in Verbindung mit sicherer Geschwindigkeit kann man die Übergabe direkt am Roboter machen. Aber auch hier sollte man sich Gedanken machen über das Werkstück.


----------



## Matze001 (20 Januar 2013)

Wir machen bei sowas immer einen "Brotkasten".

Dieser ist so ausgelegt, dass immer eine Seite mechanisch verschlossen ist. Natürlich ist das auch so stark konstruiert, dass wenn der Robi versucht da doch rein zu kommen, daran scheitert.

Aber sowas ist schlecht zu beurteilen, wenn man nicht weis wie es vor Ort aussieht.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ETM (20 Januar 2013)

Danke für alle Antworten

Ich stimme den Ansätzen zum "Brotkasten" bzw. zur Automatischen Zuführung des Werkstücks zum Roboter absolut zu. Nur so kenne ich es aus anderen Anlagen die ich betreibe oder betreue. Leider kam ich zu dieser Anlage wie die "Jungfrau zum Kinde" und somit auch viel zu spät.

Um die Situation etwas näher zu beschreiben - und auch weil dies ein Konzept ist was wohl auch andere inzwischen anwenden - versuche ich es ein wenig näher zu beschreiben.

- Die Anlage selbst ist eine Roboteranlage. Inzwischen ist es, bis auf den Roboter im Einlegebereich, gelungen an allen gelungen die Bereiche mittels festen trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen abzusichern. Dies erfolgte mittels entsprechenden Schutzzäunen und mechanischen Endanschlägen. 
Das Betreten der Anlage ist gesichert über eine Türverriegelung mit Anforderungssteuerung und doppelter Schließung (1 Schlüssel zum Entriegeln und 1Schlüssel geht mit der Person in die Zelle). Soweit so gut und alles entsprechend ausgewählt, berechnet und überprüft.
- Problematisch ist aber der Einlegebereich. Entweder aus Kostengründen oder  zur Minimierung des Instandhaltungsaufwands  werden mehrere Robotergreifer gleichzeitig als Einlegevorrichtungen genutzt. Hierzu koppelt der Roboter diese im Schutzbereich ab und verlässt diesen dann auch wieder. Sind die jeweiligen Einlegevorgänge erfolgt kommt der Roboter und nimmt sich dann Greifer mit dem Bauteil wieder um den Prozess weiterzuführen. Danach kommt es je nach Arbeitsgang dazu, dass der Greifer zur nächsten Einlegevorrichtung (welche wieder ein Greifer mit Zwitterfunktion ist) um diesem das Teil zu übergeben. Auch dieser steht im Einlegebereich. So ist das ein ständiges Hin- und Herkuppeln von Greifern. Die Greifer haben übrigens ein Gewicht von >150kg ohne Bauteil.
Der Werker ist natürlich während dieser Kupplungsvorgänge ausserhalb des Bereichs - "getrennt" durch Lichtvorhang und Scanner (also doch nicht so ganz getrennt)
Diese Situation ist die Grundlage für den entsprechenden Sicherheitsabstand. Somit muss man wohl, um es bei einem Standardroboter "richtig" zu machen seine Gesamte Reichweite und seine Reaktionszeit beachten. Und Safety hat hier vollkommen recht, da wird einem schwindelig. Insbesondere wenn diese Roboter auf 7. Achse stehen scheinen dort alle Bremsen kaputt zu sein. 

Inzwischen habe ich mir die original zugrunde liegende Gefährungsbeurteilung des Herstellers nochmal vorgenommen. Tatsächlich gibt er in seinen Maßnahmen "Safety Robots" PLr = d an. Fakt ist aber, das die Programmierung dieser Bereiche zumindest keinem entsprechendem Schutz unterliegen. Diesen erforder ja allein schon EN 60201-1 in 9.4.1

Zur Frage, warum keine trennende Einrichtug zwischen Roboter und Bediener in Frage kommt: Aus Gründen von Form und Gewicht des Werkstücks wird der Bediener durch eine Handhabungshilfe/ Manipulator unterstützt. Dieser erfordert den Freiraum über dem Einlegebereich um hier sauber einschwenken zu können. Diese Hilfe ist ebenfalls abgefragt um hier nicht im Bereich verbleiben zu können. 

All dies wäre aber mehr oder weniger komfortabel zu lösen, wenn da nicht noch das Problem des Vakuumgreifers wäre. Dieser macht mir die meisten Bauchschmerzen. Ich weiß die Fixierung des Teils einfach nicht zu bewerten. Das Werkstück selbst ist schwer, groß und scharfkantig, die Sauger halten nur so lange bis die Luft verbracht ist im Fehlerfall und dies ist nur so gut wie die Sauger selbst noch abdichten. Wie seht ihr die Verwendung von entsprechenden Spanneinrichtungen (z.B. Kniehebelspannern) welche das Teil auch ohne Energiezufuhr noch halten können. Ist das ausreichend und wenn ja, bis zur welchen Grenze?

Auch hier habe ich mir die bisherige Gefährdungsbeurteilung angesehen. Einzige Maßnahme (wenn überhaupt was zu finden war) war als Schutz vor herabfallenden Gegenständen sich nicht im Gefahrenbereich aufzuhalten (PLr = a) 

Ich hoffe ich strapaziere nicht zu sehr eure Hilfe

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Safety (20 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ob der Hersteller bei dem Begriff von Safety Robter auch das meint was wir meinen?
Wenn er einen hat kann man ja, Räume gestalten und auch die Geschwindigkeiten sicher begrenzen und Überwachen. Bedeutet langsames einfahren in den Übergabebereich und damit auch kurze Sicherheitsabstände gewährleisten, beim Eingreifen des Werkers erfolgt dann ein Schnellstopp  und dann ein Sicherer Halt also SS2 Stopp 2. Beim Stillstand dann nur noch sicherer Halt.
Wie Du schon erkannt hast ist das aber mit Saugern nicht zu realisieren. Hier müssen Greifer eingesetzt werden die in dem noch zu ermittelnden PLr auch halten und auch bei Energieausfall.
Hier ist aber schon der Werkzeugwechsler das Problem, denn auch der kann nicht richtig gekoppelt haben und auch dies muss als Sicherheitsfunktion gesehen werden.
Es ist unschön wenn sich ein Greifer mit Aufnahme und Werkstück ca. 165Kg hochdynamisch auf einen zubewegen. Das Risiko kann man auch wieder mit sicherer Geschwindigkeit beschränken.
Aber nicht mit Saugern, lass Dich hier auf nichts ein, ich kenne Fälle aus der Praxis da hat sowas zu erheblichen Unfällen geführt und zu den entsprechenden Rechtstreit.
All das ist in der Dir bekannten DIN EN ISO 10218-2 definiert und somit Stand der Technik, mir sind aber auch einige Fälle bekannt bei denen Hersteller mit Haarsträubenden Argumenten versuchen Geld zu sparen. Andere haben den Auftrag nicht bekommen, da zu teuer. Dann hat man festgestellt warum.


----------



## ETM (21 Januar 2013)

So, da bin ich wieder

Auf Basis der richtungsweisenden Informationen von Safety - hier nochmals ein dickes DANKE - habe ich mich nochmals mit den Robotern beschäftigt. Fakt ist, dass der Hersteller die Roboter auch in "Sicherer Ausführung" liefert; sprich den entsprechenden Normen gerecht wird.

Hier ein Auszug

SafeMove shall comply with EN ISO 10218-1 in general and specifically comply withchapter 5.4, that is, the following requirements.When safety related control systems are required, the safety related parts shall be designed sothat:​•​​​​A single fault in any of these parts shall not lead to the loss of the safety function.​•​​​​Whenever reasonably practicable, the single fault shall be detected at or before thenext demand upon the safety function.​•​​​​When the single fault occurs, the safety function is always performed and a safe stateshall be maintained until the detected fault is corrected.​•​​​​All reasonably foreseeable faults shall be detected.This requirement is considered to be of category 3 as described in EN 954-1:1999 (EUharmonization of ISO 13849-1:1999), which is the current and valid standard for safety ofmachinery. Category 3 is normally fulfilled by redundant circuits, like dual channels, whichis the case for SafeMove. SafeMove together with the robot controller also complies withperformance level (PL) "d" according to EN ISO 13849-1:2006, and SIL 2 according to IEC61508.

Quelle: ABB

Des weiteren geben die eine Reaktionszeit während des Aufenthalts im sicheren Bereich von 22ms an - das wäre natürlich eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Die Einbindung der sicherheitsbewerten Endschaltern in die Sicherheits-SPS ist ja bereits umgesetzt. Somit schätze ich den Ausbau der Robotercontroller und Sicherheitssteuerung als vertretbaren Aufwand.
Kennt sich hier einem mit dem Roboterhersteller etwas genauer aus? Ich schätze auf Basis der Begriffe EPS und SafeMove weiß man wer gemeint ist. Ich habe jetzt mir einige Male das Paket der Sicherheitsoption angesehen und finde stets das EPS als Teil von SafeMove. Mir scheint aber, das hier ein System vorliegt, welches nur mit der EPS Option ausgeliefert wurde. Klar, werde ich morgen den Hersteller fragen - aber bewaffnet mit ein paar Vorinformationen lässt sich besser "diskutieren". 

Aber auch das schönste Sicherheitspaket des Roboters löst immer noch nicht mein Problem mit Endeffektor und Werkstück vor dem herabstürzen der Teile. Der Kupplungsvorgang selbst -um auf den Hinweis von "Safety" zurückzukommen erfüllt die Anforderungen der EN 10218 und entsprechen EN ISO 13849 sogar auf PL"e", so bleibt noch das Werkstück. Mal grob auf den erforderlichen PL geschaut komme ich, da die Teile wenn, dann schnell herunter fallen irgendwie schnell auf PL"e" - und da bräuchte ich dann schon Hilfe wie das zu schaffen ist. 

???
Als zusätzliche Spanner verwenden würde ich 2 Knieheblespanner (selbsthaltend auch bei Verlust der Druckluft) mit getrennten Ventilen. Als Sensor steht mir dann ggf. das EPS mit PL"d" zur Verfügung. Und jetzt weiter? Unterschiedliche Aktoren verwenden? Nur die Ventile? 
???

Ich will das Thema nicht komplett an den Anlagenbauer zurückgeben, zumindest nicht ohne mich parallel selbst damit zu beschäftigen. Man weiß ja nie ob man nicht schnell mal selbst zum "Hersteller" wird  Sollte ich aber anfangen eure Geduld zu sehr auf die Probe zu stellen, so gebt mir Bescheid

...so und nun gute Nacht


Gruß
Ralf​


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ausgehend von der Risikobeurteilung, hast Du eine Gefährdung von herunterfallenden bzw. weggeschleuderten Teilen. Also das Werkstück, welches durch eine entsprechende Dynamische Bewegung des Roboters weggeschleudert werden kann. 
Hier schätzt Du nun ein Risiko ein.
Beispiel: PHR Methode
Risikohöhe: 300 hoch

Wahrscheinlichkeit:10 = sehr wahrscheinlich
Häufigkeit:5 = permanent 
Mögliches Schadensausmaß:6 = Verlust von 1 Gliedmaß (Auge)
Anzahl der Personen:1 Eine Person am Einlegeplatz

0 - 5: vernachlässigbar
6 - 50: gering, jedoch vorhanden
51 - 500: hoch
500: unakzeptabel

Nun müssen wir verhindern dass es zu dieser Gefährdung kommt, trennende Schutzeinrichtungen sind laut Dir nicht möglich.
Also hängt jetzt alles von der Befestigung des Werkstücks am Endeffektor ab.
Also musst Du jetzt überlegen ob ein mechanisches Greifersystem ausreichend ist. Kann man das Greifer System so auslegen das es das Werkstück immer sicher hält oder muss man auch in der Mechanik eine Redundanz einbringen.
Ausgehend von dieser Überlegung kommst Du nun in die funktionale Sicherheit. Einschätzen des PLr nach z.B. DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A. Du schreibst PLe, dies bezieht sich aber nicht auf die Haltkraft und Redundanz der Mechanik. 
Also jetzt muss man Wissen mit wie vielen Greifern das Werkstück gehalten werden muss?
Gehen wir davon aus Du hast zwei Greifersysteme, jedes für sich kann das Werkstück halten, dann Hast Du Zweikanäle, wenn jetzt jedes Greifersystem mit einem Ventil geöffnet und geschlossen werden kann dann  sind das die Aktoren. Zum Erreichen des DC musst Du die Greifersysteme auf zu abfragen und entsprechend auswerten. Hier reicht es nicht die Ventile abzufragen.

Soweit meine Überlegungen dazu.


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

bei der Risikobeurteilung und Bewertung spielen aber auch die Robotergeschwindigkeit und der Saferobot eine Rolle. Überwachte Langsame Geschwindigkeit könnte zu einer erheblichen Risikominderung führen, dass führt aber zu  nicht akzeptablen Zykluszeiten. Aber ein Abstürzen des Werkstücks ist damit nicht gemindert, ist aber auch an sich kein so hohes Risiko wie ein auf einen zufliegendes Werkstück.
Auch eine Überwachung des Vakuums kann eine gewisse Risikominderung bringen, aber ein wegfliegen kann es nicht verhindern.

Muss man halt mal im Detail betrachten und bewerten.


----------



## winnman (22 Januar 2013)

Bin nicht in diesem Beireich fit.

Aber du hast oben geschrieben:
Das WErkstück wird mit Hilfe eines Manipulators in den Übergabebereich gebracht.

Könnte man diesen Manipulator nicht so ausführen, dass der Bediener deutlich (und damit Sicher) ausserhalb des Gefärdungsbereiches ist?


----------

